# LOTR NOT #1 at the box-office 1/10-1/12



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

USA Weekend Box-Office Estimates
1/10-1/12
http://us.imdb.com/Charts/

1 Just Married 
2 Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
3 Catch Me If You Can 
4 Two Weeks Notice
5 About Schmidt 
6 Chicago 
7 Maid in Manhattan 
8 Gangs of New York 
9 Antwone Fisher 
10 Adaptation.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

ugh-look at that-catch me if you can, about schmidt, chicago, gangs of new york, antwone fisher, adaptation....

...and what beats out two towers?????

JUST MARRIED!!!!????!!!!???!!!!

bleah...

on the plus side, i got a chance to see puccini's "turandot" with the new beria ending this past friday and it was quite wonderful...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Uh, it's not all that unusual for a film to have a fall-off after the holidays. According to The Movie Times, as of January 7th, the US Box Office gross was as follows:

1. Spider Man $403 million (#5 US All Time)
2. Star Wars Episode II $310 million (#11 US All Time)
3. The Two Towers $261 million (#18 US All Time)
4. Harry Potter $252 million (#22 US All Time)
5. My Big Fat Greek Wedding $227 million (#32 US All Time)

Star Trek: Nemesis: #61 with $39.6 million.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The Two Towers release was really a bit late. It probably would have done better being released right before Thanksgiving, getting more weeks of prime movie going under its belt before the dismal Jan/Feb timeframes. Of course what do I know I am not a Hollywood big shot!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The two big movies this holiday season was _Harry Potter_, released through Warner Bros., and _The Two Towers_, released through New Line Cinema. Both companies are owned by Time-Warner.

And this year, Time-Warner will have *four* potential movies that will do well at the box office: _The Matrix Reloaded_, _The Matrix Revolutions_, _Harry Potter 3_, and _LOTR: Return Of The King_.

And, remember, _The Two Towers_ took advantage of the time during the holidays, so there was additional box office gross during the week. Plus, it made $14 million over this past weekend, again not bad.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

I can see Catch Me If You Can; Tom Hanks, Leo DiCaprio, and it's definitely something a little more 'lighthearted' and upbeat than the general town of LotR. But Just Married? I....don't even know what to say....The reviewer on Reel.com admitted he walked out of it.
I'm not a big fan of what Hollywood mostly puts out, but it seems to me that Maid in Manhattan and Two Weeks Notice are pretty much the same movie. While I like Sandra Bullock, I can't stand that smarmy Hugh Grant. I've heard Adaptation is good, if you don't mind being puzzled over a movie. 
We were going to see TTT last weekend, but they didn't take our discount passes yet, and I can't make myself pay 7.50/movie, plus eight bucks for prepopped popcorn and a sprite. Back to the DVD player, and awaiting Saturday when my sat gets installed


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

whilst i realize that movies DO fall off in receipts after a certain period of time, i just think it's a shame that it has to fall off to putrid cr*p like "just married", ESPECIALLY all the good films that should have done it....jmho


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

January is traditionally the period where the studios dump the very bad movies in the hopes of recouping some money from them. 

Once the Oscar nominations are announced, you'll see the push for the Oscar nominated films. Often, these films are in extremely limited release in late December to qualify for the Oscars, then expand distribution up until the Oscars are presented.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, new information....

According to the final box office figures for 1/10-12, The Two Towers grossed $283 million. 

The prelimiary box office totals for this weekend are:

1. ``Kangaroo Jack,'' $17.7 million. 
2. ``National Security,'' $15.7 million. 
3. ``Just Married,'' $12.5 million. 
4. ``The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers,'' $11.4 million. 
5. ``Catch Me If You Can,'' $11.3 million. 
6. ``Chicago,'' $8 million. 
7. ``A Guy Thing,'' $7.1 million. 
8. ``About Schmidt,'' $6.3 million. 
9. ``The Hours,'' $4.7 million. 
10. ``Two Weeks Notice,'' $4.1 million. 

With these estimates, The Two Towers is expected to hit $299 million in US box office gross, and studio execs will announce that it hit the $300 million mark Monday. Only two other 2002 files went over the $300 million mark: Star Wars-Episode II with $310 million, and Spiderman with $403 million. 

FWIW: The Fellowship Of The Ring grossed $313 million domestically when things were said and done. That does not include foreign film gross or video sales.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

kangaroo jack????

i rest my case.....*sigh*


----------

